
MOOCs for tech entrepreneurs - erict19
https://globality.be/tools?tags=Online+Courses
======
dariopy
Do you seriously expect me to sign up to see your "content"? GTFO.

~~~
erict19
We added a sign up to track votes and comments on the resources (so users
wouldn't be able to vote more than once). These lists are opening up months of
our market research, and you can see all of them without signing up (sign up
allows you to see a description and as mentioned, allows for commenting and
voting for those that are interested). We're also finishing up the core of the
site focused on personal social network analytics:
[https://globality.be/features](https://globality.be/features) which I am
excited about.

~~~
wavesounds
I think people realize they need to sign up to vote or comment, but seeing the
description is illogical and immoral (you're asking people to give you their
email to see content you didn't create). That's like if HN or Reddit didn't
let you read the articles they link to without creating an account.

~~~
erict19
Thanks for the feedback wavesounds, and I definitely hear what you're saying.
You've convinced me to make the change - we'll make sure to flag to the wider
team for the next iteration!

------
sink
This is good list! There are a few different MOOC aggregators out there which
are pretty comprehensive, might I mention:
[http://knollop.com/](http://knollop.com/)

(Full disclosure, I'm a shill for Knollop)

~~~
erict19
Thanks, and Knollop looks like a great resource as well!

------
reovirus
The other lists of tagged resources look comprehensive as well.

~~~
erict19
Thanks! The MOOCs and the "technical development tools" (things like
javascript frameworks and databases) seem to be the most popular resources so
far. The larger toolbox started out as compilation of the tools identified
during our market research with tech entrepeneurs and then to keep it updated
and relevant, we decided to crowdsource its ongoing curation. I did a Show HN
a couple of weeks back, but it got bombarded with downvotes off the bat. Happy
to answer questions if people have them

~~~
krrishd
I think the downvotes were because of the login requirement to see content,
buut nevertheless it's a great resource. I think this is the same site that I
recommended this tip to on a Reddit posting, but may I recommend making the
tags smaller? It's a bit distracting, and the main content isn't really in the
forefront.

~~~
erict19
Thanks for the feedback krrishd! We changed the toolbox restrictions, so
visitors can access the full toolbox contents without signing up (need to sign
in only to view the resources profile pages and for commenting/voting)

And per your previous feedback, agreed - in the next iteration, we're planning
on making the tags less prominent. Would love to hear others' feedback if they
have it!

